# bridge0: error setting interface capabilities on vlan100



## trumee (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello,

I use iohyve/bhyve to run a linux virtual machine. I have the following setting in my rc.conf


```
iohyve_enable="YES"
iohyve_flags="kmod=1 net=vlan100"
```

On bootup i get an error in /var/log/dmesg.today

```
vlan100: promiscuous mode enabled
bridge0: error setting interface capabilities on vlan100
tap0: promiscuous mode enabled
tap3: Ethernet address: 00:1a:b1:41:00:03
```

However, the bhyve linux vm does work fine and gets the ip address from vlan100 via dhcp. Any idea why the error is coming up though?

ifconfig shows this the following after the VM is up:

```
tap0: flags=8902<BROADCAST,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=80000<LINKSTATE>
  ether 00:1a:0c:41:00:00
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet autoselect
  status: no carrier
bridge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  ether 03:7e:02:b0:c8:00
  nd6 options=1<PERFORMNUD>
  id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
  maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
  root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
  member: tap3 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
  ifmaxaddr 0 port 8 priority 128 path cost 2000000
  member: tap0 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
  ifmaxaddr 0 port 6 priority 128 path cost 2000000
  member: vlan100 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
  ifmaxaddr 0 port 4 priority 128 path cost 20000
tap3: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=80000<LINKSTATE>
  ether 00:1a:ea:41:00:03
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet autoselect
  status: active
  Opened by PID 4314
```


----------

